

Microsoft's Metro proves the PC is dead - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/microsofts-metro-proves-the-pc-is-dead/18705

======
joebadmo
Long live the PC!

I'm as tired of these proclamations an anyone else. But MS does seem to be in
trouble long run, because its business model has been disrupted. Even if Metro
is a wild success, it will be on devices that aren't expensive enough for them
to command the margins of traditional Windows/Office.

That said, I find Metro to be very interesting, and might even dovetail with
this in some ways: [http://blog.byjoemoon.com/post/9325300749/a-different-
kind-o...](http://blog.byjoemoon.com/post/9325300749/a-different-kind-of-gui)

